# June's Photo Challenge



## HoopyFrood (Jun 1, 2009)

This month's theme:

*CIRCLES*

Like so:

 













*Usual rules apply:

*- Only two photographs per participant.
- Try not to use photographs already posted around the site.
- Voting starts around the 27th.
- Even those who don't enter a photograph can still vote in the poll. 
​


----------



## BookStop (Jun 1, 2009)

Cool, very creative!


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 1, 2009)

My entries for this month are an old industrial impeller and a poppy head


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 1, 2009)

Ooooh, I like this theme Hoopy. 

And Congratulations on the win! The May challenge thread was closed before I could post my usual 'winner' post, but Congratulations all the same!


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jun 1, 2009)

*Firstly congratulations on your win Hoopy*




*Soak up that adulation, you deserve it.* 

However, this months competition is mine, I tell you mine!!!

Subject Circles hmmmm........mmmmm.....  (starts to think he will probably still be hmmmming until the end of the month LOL).


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 1, 2009)

Good theme, Hoops. And nice entries already, Foxbat! Quick off the mark this month!



			
				Lady of Winterfell said:
			
		

> The May challenge thread was closed before I could post my usual 'winner' post, but Congratulations all the same!


 
I re-opened it, if you still wanted to! I don't think there's much point in closing it - people should be able to congratulate the winner, I say. And commiserate with the losers... Sigh.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 1, 2009)

Ta, Cul. I did wonder why the thread had been closed, seeing as no others had been...

And Foxbat is quick off the mark this month!

Happy snapping, camera snappers.


----------



## Porridge Beast (Jun 2, 2009)

I have frantically run round my house, taking a picture of every circle I come across. As fate would have it, there are many. Out of countless others, these stood out.


----------



## Precision Grace (Jun 2, 2009)

uh oh, didn't see that the June challenge had already been posted. Very clever! I anticipate many inspired entries.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 2, 2009)

There are some great enties so far! I like your marble shot Porridge Beast. And Foxbat, I like your black and white shot.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations Hoopy, and great topic!


----------



## sloweye (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking forward to having a go at this one hoopy, and congrats on the win.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Erin99 (Jun 4, 2009)

Arf! Snargle! Gah! I'm torn between two images, and I keep changing my mind over which one to post here. Grrrr! Well, I shall fill up the _Rejects_ thread, instead....












Simple, I know, but I've always loved piles of coins..........


----------



## Wybren (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, good theme Hoopy, and congrats on the win!

This month is off to a good start! some good photos so far.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Overread (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats on the win Hoopy!
and I am determined not to miss this round due to lazyness/forgetting/lack of ideas
But circles -- gah talk about tricky!... going to have to think about how to get this one working!


----------



## Wybren (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice chunk of wood there Seph 

My first attempt


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jun 14, 2009)

Wybren said:


> Nice chunk of wood there Seph


 

 Bad girl Wybren! 

Although I think Seph's Globe picture is superb, closely followed by Leisha's sphere (that's singular by the way; I'm not being rude )


----------



## Deathpool (Jun 14, 2009)

These are cool pictures.


----------



## Wybren (Jun 14, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> Bad girl Wybren!
> 
> Although I think Seph's Globe picture is superb, closely followed by Leisha's sphere (that's singular by the way; I'm not being rude )



ROTFL 

I agree with you on Seph's globe picture though, I think it will be hard to beat this month.


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 14, 2009)

My first shot - almost came off as planned. And look, Hoops, colour!


----------



## Deathpool (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh man! All these choices. How can I possibly choose?


----------



## Overread (Jun 16, 2009)

Right I was really stuck for an idea on this one (esp since someone else did money). I was going to try Jaffa cakes and something - they are roundish - but er -- they didn't last long enough!

So I did this
Adorama & PPSOP

and got a floor covered in oil and water for my efforts!

oh and these:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3360/3632115840_28207571e4_o.jpg





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3340/3631302173_198b1bd729_o.jpg
I really wish I was a few mm to the right more 

And there we have it


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 16, 2009)

Very cool, OR. They look like some kind psychadelic planetscapes!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 16, 2009)

Those are great OR. I love the colors!


----------



## Deathpool (Jun 16, 2009)

That is great OR.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow OR.  Looks like  fractals gone mental. 

Love it!


----------



## BookStop (Jun 17, 2009)

Overread said:


> Right I was really stuck for an idea on this one (esp since someone else did money). I was going to try Jaffa cakes and something - they are roundish - but er -- they didn't last long enough!
> 
> So I did this
> Adorama & PPSOP
> ...


 
Just think of the missed opportunity - after you slipped on the floor, you should've had a lovely, roundish knot ont he back of your skull. Now that would've made for a good shot!

But really, OR, these are fantastic!


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jun 17, 2009)

Bad Bookstop


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, that really is awesome, OR! Now I don't know who to vote for............... Hmmmmm........

Gonna have to do some thinking on this one.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 19, 2009)

circle picture #1






and circle picture #2


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 21, 2009)

That first one is great, BookStop. Some great entries so far, I'm resigned to not even garnering a vote this month...

Anyway, my second effort...


----------



## Wybren (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice one Cul!

My second one


----------



## Deathpool (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure that I want to vote if I can that is. What a headache to pick between all of these. They all look very good.


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 24, 2009)

Every member is free to vote, DP.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 24, 2009)

I will get mine in hopefully tomorrow morning. I will have all morning with nothing to do.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, here are mine.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice Lioness, I really like your first shot.


----------



## Pyar (Jun 25, 2009)

When, where and how do we vote??


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll start the voting on the 27th, and it will be up for a few days. Just check back on this thread, thats where I'll post it.


----------



## Pyar (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok sounds good, its going to be so hard to choose, all these pictures are so amazing!


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 26, 2009)

Great pics, Lioness!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 28, 2009)

There are some great shots this month, and now we begin another round of voting!! As always, the rules are as follows - 





****Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge****​ 


**Please don't vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on 6/30 (Arizona time)**​ 



The winner will decide the challenge theme for July! 





* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
Cast your vote!​


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm torn between two. Can I have two votes?


----------



## Lioness (Jun 28, 2009)

I voted for Leisha. I really like the colourful dragon ball.


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 28, 2009)

I went for BookStop's first in the end. It came down to that one and Lioness's first. Both accomplished shots.


----------



## Wybren (Jun 28, 2009)

I went for Porridge Beast's marble one in the end. It was a tough choice between that, Sephs globe and Cul's plant.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 28, 2009)

Lots of good pictures this month.

My vote went to Overread's photos. I like them so much, I'm going to try that technique myself


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, I had three pictures to choose from: OR's, Seph's, and Cul's. Cul's droplets one caught my eye straight away because of its simple beauty and idea, and OR's pictures are striking and colourful.

However, Seph's globe keeps catching my eye every time I load up this thread, because I love the lighting and placement of objects, and it's such an unusual idea (and that highlight is pretty!).

OR might have possibly won otherwise, but in the end I reasoned that he had just followed steps to achieve his goal, whereas others had composed their ideas by hand. But that is very pernickety, I admit, because I had a difficult choice this time!

But really, well done to all three.


----------



## Pyar (Jun 28, 2009)

I voted for OR's, the colours were beautiful and striking to me. I was trying to decide between Seph and OR, both were very unique. All of the pictures are very deserving though.


----------



## Deathpool (Jun 29, 2009)

I wonder who's going to win.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jun 29, 2009)

This has been the best month I've seen for sure!

I voted for Leisha because I really liked _both_ her pictures (I love coins, I don't collect them but I have a drawer full of loose change).

Honorable mentions to EVERYONE, but especially Seph for the trunk, OR for both (would have won my vote except they were too similar), Cul for the droplets and Lioness for the necklace.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2009)

I voted for Cul's water droplets in the end, although I was torn between that and Lioness' reflective silver balls (I thought the presentation was clever).  I also liked Leisha's dragon ball...and OR's psychedelic oil droplets are very cool.

As has been said, though, there are plenty of great pictures to choose from.


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2009)

Leisha said:


> OR might have possibly won otherwise, but in the end I reasoned that he had just followed steps to achieve his goal, whereas others had composed their ideas by hand. But that is very pernickety, I admit, because I had a difficult choice this time!.



hey I risked a wet knee for my art I'll have you know -- and it could have been much worse 

As for my vote I was torn between Seph;s tree base, Leisha's coins and Cull's waterdrops! In the end Seph's tree one out for me -  just

Again a great selection of photos and some very creative ideas!


----------



## BookStop (Jun 29, 2009)

Ha - made in time to vote! I went for OR's pics; both lovely and different. Foxbat, and Cul, and Lioness.....all amazing. It was really difficult to choose just one.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jun 29, 2009)

WOW 

This months submissions are amazing! Really, everyone has absolutely blown me away with their efforts (hell I was just going to do a hole in the ground to symbolize my pit of dispair once I saw Seph's entry and thought no way! Cool ).

In the end I voted for OR and his psychedelic orb prints.

An extremely close second was Seph with his Globe, so clear and precise; superb!

Third for me was bookstop's picture. A beautiful B&W which, of course, was greatly helped by the subject!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 29, 2009)

I really thought there were some great shots this month.  I really liked both of Cul's shots, the water droplets were so crisp in his second shot, and I like the depth of field in his first shot. I also liked Wyb's corks. I liked the way the red wax stood out. But in the end I went with OR. I was just really drawn to the colors and the abstractness. 

Great job to everyone! It was a very successful month of shots.


----------



## Deathpool (Jun 30, 2009)

A bit difficult to choose. Possibly too difficult.


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 30, 2009)

Then let me choose for you, vote for me.


----------



## Wybren (Jun 30, 2009)

you could always roll dice for it Deathpool.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, there are 9 entrants. I have a D10 you can borrow, and I'll take both 9 and 10


----------



## Deathpool (Jun 30, 2009)

I suppose a person could roll dice unless they already voted. Okay I guess I did vote.Or did I?


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 1, 2009)

Poll is closed, and OR pips Seph... Congrats! Now, what's the next challenge?


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 1, 2009)

And with 43% of the vote, our winner for June is......


*Overread!!!*​ 

Congratulations OR!!! Some very nice shots this month. It was a really great month for shots from everyone. And we've now been doing the photo challenges for a year! Hopefully they will continue for another year. 

Whenever you're ready OR, we look forward to the new challenge. Good Luck to everyone for the July challenge!


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Congrats OR!!!




*

*and well done to Seph too! When I voted it was tied; must have been close. Two superb entries *


----------



## Overread (Jul 1, 2009)

!! Didn't expect this - last time I looked (just after voting) Seph was one ahead of me! Was a close call for certain. 
Many thanks all! 

And now comes the tricky part - working out the next challenge!


----------



## Wybren (Jul 1, 2009)

Well done OR!!


----------



## Pyar (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats OR!!!!


----------



## Overread (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Wy and Pyar!


----------



## Lioness (Jul 2, 2009)

COngratulations OR. Your shots were really creative.


----------



## Deathpool (Jul 2, 2009)

Congradulations for winning Or. In my mind it takes a degree of bravery to post a photo for the contest.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 3, 2009)

Theme, maybe? It's almost August!


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations OR!


----------



## Lioness (Jul 5, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> Theme, maybe? It's almost August!



Theme would be good - I'm going away soon with no internet but plenty of camera time


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 6, 2009)

If we don't have a theme after a week (i.e. tomorrow) maybe we should just call it 'Open' again...?


----------



## BookStop (Jul 6, 2009)

That's a good idea, Cul, and I doubt OR would mind.


----------



## UltraCulture (Jul 7, 2009)

Any news on July's challenge?


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 7, 2009)

It's been a week, I'll post up an open challenge.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds good. I hope OR's ok, and that he's just been busy.


----------



## Overread (Jul 9, 2009)

*wolves have been sorta busy and might have forgotten....*

and yah no arguments from me either! Good luck in the new challenge to all!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2009)

Congrats on your win, OR!  ^_^

Pity, I was wondering what your theme would be.....  Oh well, you'll just have to win another challenge, hmm?




Oh, and thanks to everyone for the votes and nice comments, btw!


----------



## Wybren (Jul 11, 2009)

Your Wood and Globe shots were cool Seph  and it is great you got so many votes in such a tough competition.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2009)

Shucks, Wy.......


----------



## Wybren (Jul 12, 2009)

Just stating the facts, I honestly thought your Globe and Mirror one was going to win it this month.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, thank you.  

Mr Wolf deserved his victory, however.  Especially since he had to get all wet taking his!  

Although, I had a bugger of a time getting the right angle and holding the camera off to the side to avoid reflections for that globe pic.


----------



## Wybren (Jul 12, 2009)

He did, they were very good and arty, and had to get wet and oily to take them 

Yeah I bet it was tricky, getting the right angles can be a pain in the proverbial.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2009)

Not just the proverbial, lol.  ^_^


----------

